# Need some ID help



## Bill Hatton (Feb 13, 2016)

I got a stack of cherry today, dry 1 inch thick with a groove on each edge with the grove it is 5 inch cut off the groove it is 4 inch by 1 inch by different lengths 1 to 2 ft very heavy. I was wondering how to sell it and for how much.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2016)

That's some odd looking cherry. If it's 4" wide and an inch thick, you can cut in to pot blanks and sell some that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2016)

Yea def not cherry, looks like one of those tropical mahogany-like species of which there is a multitude...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2016)

Thinking about it some more, I'm wondering if it's Jatoba... which is brazillian cherry?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bill Hatton (Feb 13, 2016)

What would make it easier to tell? He told me Cherry all I know is it is heavy.


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2016)

Can you make a fresh end-grain cut and take a close-up pic of it? Also, maybe sand a little of the face grain, one of those as well? Doesn't look like cherry to me either. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2016)

I have moved this thread to the ID forum and retitled it since it has become an ID thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2016)

cherry is not that heavy


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2016)

Bill when you get ready to sell some just put some up for sale and you can take orders for more from that. We do not really like to have threads in the for sale section asking whether or not someone should sell this wood or that wood and for what price. You can put some up for sale and find out basically the same thing.

Any other kinds of questions can be placed in the general trade discussion forum. But only for sale theeads go in the for sale forum.


----------



## phinds (Feb 13, 2016)

Bill Hatton said:


> What would make it easier to tell? He told me Cherry all I know is it is heavy.


Get a better closeup of the face grain and try for a decent end grain closeup. I agree w/ Barry that there's no way this is cherry. I'm thinking ipe but can't really tell w/o more info.


----------



## phinds (Feb 13, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Thinking about it some more, I'm wondering if it's Jatoba... which is brazillian cherry?


Color in the face grain is wrong for jatoba but color on the stack works for jatoba, and that is a very hard wood that is used for flooring so like ipe it's a good guess.


----------



## Bill Hatton (Feb 14, 2016)

I looked up ipe and it is a flooring plank with a groove on either side and the pictures look right. I will cut and sand today and post a picture to identify it. Thanks for the help sorry about putting the post in the wrong place, new here still finding my way around. Bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 14, 2016)

Bill Hatton said:


> I looked up ipe and it is a flooring plank with a groove on either side and the pictures look right. I will cut and sand today and post a picture to identify it. Thanks for the help sorry about putting the post in the wrong place, new here still finding my way around. Bill


Ipe is used for more than just flooring and the trees don't grow with grooves in the planks 

Check your cleaned up piece against the ipe pics on my site.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm gonna go with "Cherry Laurel" guys. Indigneous to Florida where Cherry isn't, and thus a lot of Floridanians, especially those of the older redneck persuasion, shorten it up and refer to it simpy as a "Cherry" tree. I've never seen any dried and sawed up as lumber, but it is a fairly dense wood, and the picture of board here http://xfrog.com/product/LS16.html looks a great deal like what Bill has up there.


Put me on the list for a bit of it Bill, just because! Not a common wood, and it might turn some nice calls.


----------

